# Boston area package deal



## russde (Aug 17, 2010)

My wife is in the Coast Guard and after we moved here on 1 Jan 2012 we figured we'd be here for 4-5 years as those are the typical assignment lengths. Well, she just got orders to Corpus Christi for June. We're more than happy to return to TX, but, I've been 'collecting' tools and now need to unload some things.

Here is a package deal for those in the Boston area (I'll also drive a reasonable distance to meet you).
(1) 10 Wilton bench vise
(1) Diston and (1) ? brand cross cut saws
(1) Ace swivel saw 
(1) ? brand dove tail saw
(3) wooden planes
(1) transitional plane
(1) rabbit plane? molding plane?

$100 takes it all, gotta take it all; I'm trying to lighten my load, literally, the military moves us based on weight and I've picked up a lathe and built a bench since we've been here.
russde . 93 at gmail . com ( remove the spaces ) to ask questions.
Thanks,
Russel







http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t50/russde/DSCF3576_zpse95a4979.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t50/russde/DSCF3577_zps6c3f799f.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t50/russde/DSCF3578_zps3ea800e9.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t50/russde/DSCF3579_zpsda0e6902.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, I'd take it all but I'm in Texas too and shipping would be a killer!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Russell, PM sent


----------



## russde (Aug 17, 2010)

Mike, PM responded.

Dallas, you know my first reaction? Well, shoot, I could bring it to him, we'll be there soon!...oh, yeah, defeats the purpose, huh?

SPF to Mike for now.
Thanks all,
R


----------

